# Nice restaurant in blackrock,dublin



## z106 (22 Aug 2008)

Anyone know of one they would recommend ?


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2008)

Depends what you're into maybe but isn't there a _Lemongrass_ (Thai/Indonesian etc) in Blackrock? It's usually good in my experience.


----------



## z106 (22 Aug 2008)

Ok - sounds good.


----------



## nai (22 Aug 2008)

there is no lemongrass but I can recommend CHI - thai food and is very good


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2008)

Ooops - sorry - I think it might be_ Dalkey_ now that I think of it (or even _Monkstown_? )

_Edit: Jaysus I'm really messing this up - "The Blue Orchid" is the place in Blackrock I was thinking of!_


----------



## tara83 (22 Aug 2008)

Have a look on menupages.ie.  You sort by the type of cusine and the area


----------



## TreeTiger (23 Aug 2008)

It would be very helpful if you gave some guidelines as to what you like, OP.  There are lots of restaurants in Blackrock from McDonalds to Dali's (which got a fairly unimpressive write up in one of the national papers recently,  a write up I woudn't argue with bearing in mind my one and only experience with them a few years ago.  Eddie Rockets there is popular with many younger people I believe (around leaving cert generation! - that said I've no problem with a quick meal in Eddie Rockets but wouldn't go there for romance  )

The Blue Orchid (which for many years was the Japanese Ayumi Ya which I loved) is pleasant in atmosphere but I wouldn't rave about the food.  There is a TGI Fridays a few yards away and an Italian in the same building as TGI's if I'm correct.

If you like Indian and are willing to travel an extra 3 to 5 minutes up the road from Blue Orchid & TGI's there is a place called Indian Summer right behind the Mill House pub which I've been to 3 or 4 times and never been disappointed, they will cook your meal cool or spicy to order.

As tara83 mentioned, have a look at menupages.ie - you can constrain searches to a particular area, see the menu of a restaurant and read some reviews of same.

As an afterthought, have a look at Monkstown just down the road from Blackrock, there are some very good restaurants there, the only ones I've been to in the last year or so were Valparaiso & Bistro Spice which were both very good in my opinion.


----------



## cinders (29 Aug 2008)

nai said:


> there is no lemongrass but I can recommend CHI - thai food and is very good


 

Lemongrass is/was above what was Conways pub - on the mainstreet just up from Xtravision.  There is a restaurant downstairs too.  

Wouldn't be keen on Chi myself, but I'm a fussy eater!   A few of the pubs do food - Tonic has a separate restaurant section.  As other posters have said, if you head towards Monkstown or Stillorgan/Kilmacud, there are some nice restaurants.  

Diep Noodle have opened a take-away in Blackrock on the main st, if you want to stay home!


----------



## newirishman (29 Aug 2008)

Strongly recommend Dali's if you want to go for some fancier dinner - [broken link removed]


----------



## wheeler (17 Dec 2008)

Chi is awful... low quality meat and they are suffering an identify crisis when it comes to their sauces.


----------



## DerKaiser (17 Dec 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> If you like Indian and are willing to travel an extra 3 to 5 minutes up the road from Blue Orchid & TGI's there is a place called Indian Summer right behind the Mill House pub which I've been to 3 or 4 times and never been disappointed, they will cook your meal cool or spicy to order.


 
The Akash is a perfectly good Indian right in the middle of Blackrock.

Tonic do great food in either the bar or slightly less casual restaurant section. 

The Seafood dishes in Chi are very good

Haven't a clue if Da Robertos is still open but that is a very good Italian as is Enricos (Slightly more casual)

Dali's for me is too pricy for what you get, there's always issues with over cooking or under cooking


----------

